# Adopted a couple pigeons and have some basic questions



## bmm1097 (Aug 1, 2012)

This past week we adopted two white pigeons from our local animal shelter. I'm going to try to attempt to attach a photo of one of them. I think they might be homers. They were relinquished by their owner due to Landlord issues but hardly any information was provided about them. I can tell they were taken care of because they are in fabulous shape (healthy feel, feathers great, eyes bright etc)

We have the basics of feed, water and an okay temporary cage/house. This weekend we'll be making a better cage/house. At the moment the plan is to keep them indoors because we think they were indoor pigeons versus pigeons housed outside all the time.

Our first question is can we ever let them fly outside? I fear if we let them fly they would simply leave and never come back. I have little to no information about them but they seem to be adults versus juveniles. Can adults orient to a new house or will they just fly "home".

Second question is if we are to let them exercise it will probably have to be indoors. How long to we let them settle in before we let them out to fly around the house?

Thanks in advance for helpful advice. We are not new to birds in general but are new to pigeons.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

1. you really should not keep pigeons inside your house they create dust which can be harmful to your lungs 
2. rule remember atleast 2 square feet per bird for permanent loft
3.training is very time consuming and hard to do the birds would have to be caged for more then a month you can provide a flying pen wich is really just a big wood frame with chicken wire 
4. i dont recommend flying in the house but if u have to its ok make sure all bedroom and bathroom doors and windows are closed and try to contain them in one room 
5. before you start letting them fly around teach them to like you like training to hand feed which requires patients how i teach my birds is let them live with me feeding them for a couple days then before you feed them again try to hand feed them if they dont dont feed them till they do i know this sounds bad but its ok because the next day theyll eat out of your hand and if they dont just feed them and try again 
if you have any questions just ask this is a great site where you can learn alot


----------



## bmm1097 (Aug 1, 2012)

Interesting. We've had small birds in the house prior but not ones as large as pigeons. We assumed that they needed to be indoors since they seem to have been indoors but out of doors would be our preference. We have much more room to make a proper pigeon coop outside and could easily provide them covered space to fly around. Much more difficult to do that in the house.

Currently our temps are in the near 100s which leads me to ask about how long to acclimate them. Do we need to wait at all or do they handle temperature changes pretty easily?

Thanks very much.
Bobbi


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

they handle temeratures pretty well considiring you adopted it the original owner or whatever probbly lives in a similar climate but because this summer has been pretty hot make sure they have constant access to water

another thing just because there outside does not mean theyll be dirty many show type pigeons are in outside coops


----------

